
Many Eyes -- Visualize datasets from social networks - Alex3917
http://services.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/home
======
Alex3917
For example, here are some already existing visualizations for second life:

<http://services.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/browse/visualizations?q=second%20life>

You can also take the same datasets these visualizations were made from and
make a new visualization. Or you can upload data from your own social network
to analyze, or beg the owners of some other network for their data :-)

